# Radon - Erfahrungsbericht der ersten 6 Wochen



## Fuchsstute (16. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich radel seit einigen Jahren durch Brandenburger Wälder und bin im April von meinem BULLS Copperhead RS+ auf ein RADON JEALOUS 10.0. umgestiegen. Gerne möchte ich meinen Erfahrungsbericht des Kaufes meines RADON Bikes teilen und nachfragen, ob dies bei anderen ähnlich läuft und ich mich nicht ärgern sollte, da es usus ist, oder ich einfach nur Pech gehabt habe.

*29.03.2018* – Bestellung „Radon Jealous 10.0. über Radon

Aufgrund des Aufbaus sowie den ersten Einstellungen durch eine Fachwerkstatt, wurde für 40,00 € zusätzlich der Versand zu einem RADON Vertragspartner erworben.

*01.04.2018* – Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten

*05.04.2018 *– Zustellung nicht erfolgt, da die Post den Vertragspartner nicht antreffen konnte.

*05.04.2018* - Telefonat mit H-e-M Highend e-Mobility UG Birkenwerder Str. 8, 16540 Hohen Neuendorf – unerklärlich, wieso die Post es nicht zustellt.

*05.04.2018* – Telefonat mit Bike Discount, Ware nicht zugestellt, keiner weiß warum. Bike Discount versprach bei der DHL nachzufragen und sich innerhalb von 24h zu melden.

*06.04.2018* – Telefonat mit Bike Discount, da bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten – alle zuständigen Mitarbeiter im Feierabend

*09.04.2018* – weiterhin keine Reaktion seitens Bike Discount, E-Mail verfasst und Problem geschildert

*10.04.2018* – Rückmeldung seitens Bike Discount und Absprache, dass Neuversand in die Wege geleitet wird (keinerlei Entschuldigung)

*19.04.2018* – Abholung vom RADON Vertragspartner

Vertragspartner (sehr freundlich) beglückwünschte mich zu meinem neuen Rad. Die im Vorfeld vereinbarte Umstellung auf tubeless konnte er nicht vornehmen, da laut eigener Aussage die Laufräder nur „tubeless ready“ seien und das damit nicht möglich ist (Falschaussage). Zudem merkte er an, dass beim Aufbau aufgefallen ist, dass einer der Ergon GE1 Evo MTB Enduro Griffe sehr locker sitzt und dies beim Fahren ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Statt sich selbstständig um die Problemlösung mit Bike-Discount zu kümmern bevor ich mein Fahrrad abhole, erfuhr ich davon erst bei der Übergabe. Gemeinsam riefen wir dann bei Bike-Discount an und bestellten die neuen Griffe.

40,00 € für fachgerechten Aufbau bezahlt und letztendlich 2 Wochen Lieferverzögerung + fehlenden fachgerechten Aufbau erhalten.

*06.05.2018* – erste Ausfahrt durch Brandenburger Wälder – Laufrad DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline One komplett zerstört bei kurzer Abfahrt über eine Wurzel

*07.05.2018* – Beratung seitens Bike-Discount welche Laufrandalternativen in Frage kommen, waren nicht hilfreich.

„In meinen Augen macht es keinen Sinn eine All-Mountain Felge darauf zu montieren.

Wichtig ist die Lochzahl. Die am besten einfach an der alten Felge abzählen oder DT Swiss kontaktieren.

Ich würde auf einem Race-Fully keine Felge über einer Maulweite von 23mm verbauen.“

Crash Replacement bzw. Garantie oder wenigstens nur Kulanz und neues Laufrand zum Einkaufspreis ebenfalls nicht möglich (trotz nagelneuem Laufrad, bei wenig anspruchsvollem Terrain). Weiterhin fehlt konkrete Beratung, welches stabileres Laufrad ich montieren kann. Zudem ist das JEALOUS 10.0 kein "Race-Fully".

*08.05.2018* – Anruf bei Bike-Discount und Nachfrage welche Enduro Felge ich für die RockShock RS1 Federgabel bestellen kann. Nach telefonischer Beratung erfolgte der Kauf von DT Swiss EX 1501 Spline One 15/100m – zudem per Telefon den Hinweis erhalten, dass bei meiner vorhandenen Narbe ein Adapter verbaut ist, der „einfach“ auf die neue Narbe geschraubt werden kann.

*13.05.2018* – neues Laufrad erhalten – Adapter lässt sich nicht „einfach“ abschrauben, da hierfür ein spezieller Bit verwendet wird, den „Otto Normal“ nicht im Haus hat. Fahrradladen muss aufgesucht werden.

*14.05.2018* – Information von Radhändler aus Berlin, dass die Narbe des neuen Laufrads DT Swiss EX 1501 keine Predictive Steering Narbe ist. Der Durchmesser der neuen Narbe ist geringer als der, der vorhanden Narbe – das Laufrad kann demnach nicht verbaut werden. Rücksendung muss erfolgen.

Ich bin echt verärgert, über die schlechte Beratung / Support.


----------



## greg12 (16. Mai 2018)

ersten heißt es nabe und nicht narbe. 
zweitens wie kann man ein laufrad derartig zerstören bei der fahrt über eine wurzel. die xr lrs halten normalerweise schon einiges aus?
drittens was erwartest du für ein service beim online versender, der im callcenter freundlich telefonisten beschäftigt und die wenigsten davon so tief in der materie drinnen sind, das sie etwa wissen welche nabe die rs1 benötigt!
viertens zeigt sich wieder einmal, dass selbst radhändler zu wenig ahnung haben (sh tubeless umrüstung xr1501)
fünftens, da hilft nur eins- sich selbst in die materie einzuarbeiten und um sich selbst weiter helfen zu können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Mai 2018)

1. Das Lieferproblemust du DHL vorwerfen nicht Radon...
Hatte zuletzt auch ein Paket mit 3 Wochen Laufzeit.... 
Ist dann aber doch angekommen...

2. Der Laufradschaden schaut nicht nach einer Wurzel aus, eher nach einm Baum der im Weg stand. Da kann ich schon verstehen das nicht ohne weiteres das Laufrad ersetzt wird, auch wenn das ärgerlich ist.

Warum man nicht in der Lage war dir ein passendes neues LR zur Verfügung zu stellen kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Rage_Hard (16. Mai 2018)

ich denke mal, du hast das erste mal bei einem Versender bestellt ?
Es gibt Versender, da wartest du Monate auf dein Bike ohne irgendeine Info zu bekommen.

Am 19.4. war dein Rad dann endlich da, aber deine 1. Ausfahrt war erst ca. 2 Wochen später.
Warum dann die Aufregung der verzögerten Lieferung ? Aber egal ...

Das JEALOUS ist absolut gewichtsoptimiert konstruiert inkl. der Laufräder. Evtl. bist du ein wenig schwerer oder
dein Fahrstil passt nicht ganz zum Rad. Der Tip von Radon mit den AM-Felgen ist absolut ok und sinnvoll.
... ist nicht böse gemeint !!!


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2018)

Beim einfachen überfahren einer Wurzel passiert so etwas nicht. Ich hatte auch 2 Sätze 1501 am Tourenfully/Hardtail und sprang damit bis zu 30-40cm Höhe. Da ist 2 Jahre nix passiert.
Was auch immer bei Dir tatsächlich passiert ist werden wir nie erfahren....


----------



## dummeLiese (16. Mai 2018)

Stimmt, sieht aus als ob hinter der Wurzel der Baum stand. Ärgerlich allemal. Aber da nützt imho auch keine DH Felge, wenn so ein Abflug passiert.


----------



## Remux (16. Mai 2018)

also wenn man sich die stellung deines lenkers zur gabel ansieht, dann hats dir ja die ganze gabel verdreht.
an eine wurzel glaub ich da ehrlich gesagt auch nicht....
der rest ist aber in der tat ärgerlich.


----------

